

How a data scientist hacked Jeopardy - christangrant
http://quantifiedself.com/2011/09/roger-craig-on-knowledge-tracking/

======
dfc
This is my HN Hyperbolic Title award winner of the week. He "hacked" jeopardy
by finding an effective way to study/prepare himself.

------
lobo_tuerto
Since the site is down, here is the Google cache version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vTGEJRI...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vTGEJRIXazIJ:quantifiedself.com/2011/09/roger-
craig-on-knowledge-tracking/+&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk)

------
gilgamosh
He won on Friday and he's in the Jeopardy Tournament of Champions Finals
Monday (tomorrow) and Tuesday.

